# A Perfect Crime



## Meanderer

*A Perfect Crime

"In the late 1970s or early 1980s, a person opened an account in a bank, got a bunch of temporary deposit slips and then replaced the generic slips in the lobby with the temporary deposit slips on the first of the month. When a teller receives a deposit slip, he looks at the bottom to see if it has the magnetic ink account numbers, and if they are their he runs them through to auto-populate the account information. These magnetic ink numbers are not on the bottom of the generic slips, but are at the bottom of the temporary ones. For an entire month, people were depositing their money into his account. At the end of the month, he closed his account and disappeared. The theft was not discovered until people received their statements in the mail a couple of days later. The perpetrator was never caught".*


----------



## Pappy

The mob awards.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Mama Mia, Nancy, that's a some a spicy Heist!   ....have a slice?


----------



## Carla

Meanderer said:


> *A Perfect Crime
> 
> "In the late 1970s or early 1980s, a person opened an account in a bank, got a bunch of temporary deposit slips and then replaced the generic slips in the lobby with the temporary deposit slips on the first of the month. When a teller receives a deposit slip, he looks at the bottom to see if it has the magnetic ink account numbers, and if they are their he runs them through to auto-populate the account information. These magnetic ink numbers are not on the bottom of the generic slips, but are at the bottom of the temporary ones. For an entire month, people were depositing their money into his account. At the end of the month, he closed his account and disappeared. The theft was not discovered until people received their statements in the mail a couple of days later. The perpetrator was never caught".*



Crafty, I'll say!


----------



## Meanderer

Patrick Alley is a director of Global Witness and co-founded the organisation in 1993. He took part in Global Witness' first investigations into the Thai-Khmer Rouge timber trade in 1995. Since then he has taken part in over fifty field investigations in South East Asia, Africa and Europe and in subsequent advocacy activities. In addition to his involvement in the organisation's experience of tackling conflict diamonds and the former Liberian President Charles Taylor's 'arms for timber' trade, Patrick focuses on the issue of conflict resources, particularly in the Democratic Republic of Congo, and in the past in Liberia and Côte d'Ivoire. Patrick also specialises in Global Witness' work on forest and land issues, especially challenging industrial scale logging and land grabbing in the tropics. In addition, he is involved in the strategic leadership of Global Witness.


----------



## NancyNGA

Can identical twins get away with murder?

George and Charles Finn.






"The Finns were identical twins, both Air Corps veterans of World War II--George as a flight instructor, Charles as a B-17 pilot with 63 missions in Europe.

After their discharges, the Finns settled in Southern California, and in 1952 set about forming their own airline. They bought a surplus C-46 twin-engine transport for $21,000 from the Bakersfield school district, intending to refit it and operate it as the first ship of a non-scheduled airline called "The Flying Finn Twins Airline Inc."

But the federal government sued, claiming that the school district had no right to sell the plane, and the Finns decided to battle for their plane, using their own unorthodox methods. One of them stole the airplane, and hid it at a desert airport in Nevada. 

Eventually the twins and their plane were found by the FBI. The Finns were charged with theft, but a federal grand jury refused to indict them because a key prosecution witness could not tell which of the identical twins stole the aircraft."

In trouble again ...  From the _Ottawa Citizen_, Aug 11, 1960


----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]The Perfect Crime May Be Possible in Yellowstone Park[/h]"A law professor at Michigan State University in 2004, Kalt needed to publish one article annually in order to be considered for tenure. He began researching the Sixth Amendment of the Constitution, which stipulates that jurors in federal criminal trials must live in both the federal judicial district and the state where a crime was thought to be committed. His original idea had been to examine how some states allowed for a trial in one of two neighboring counties depending on how close the criminal act was to the dividing line: It’s a small but pivotal loophole that gives some prosecutors the unusual choice of being able to pick a location more receptive to their case".

"Kalt kept seeing repeated reference to the fact that district boundaries typically followed state lines, with one exception: the District of Wyoming. Time and again, the authors would indicate that it was of little significance. But Kalt was curious. What was different about Wyoming? And was it really so insignificant"?


"With limited time to write a paper before his baby arrived and diverted all his attention, Kalt decided to postpone his more involved initial idea and pursue the second. After more research, he discovered that Wyoming’s district geography was unique among the 50 states. As a result of some sloppy Congressional maneuvering, there exists a 50-square-mile zone in Yellowstone National Park where someone could—hypothetically—commit a crime and get away with it. Including murder".


----------



## NancyNGA

Interesting.  And the drop of blood is a nice touch.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Comic book from 1951. Ten cents then, only $160 now.






Price List


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Happy Halloween


----------



## Meanderer

Burp!.......


----------



## NancyNGA

On Monday Fred, an old country farmer, bought a mule from Luke, another old farmer, for $100. Luke promised to deliver the mule the next day.  On Tuesday Luke drove up and said, "Sorry, Fred, but I have some bad news. The mule died."

Fred: Well, then, just give me my money back.
 Luke: Can't do that. I went and spent it already.

Fred: Well, OK then. Just unload the mule.

Luke: What ya gonna do with a dead mule?
 Fred: I'm going to raffle him off.

Luke: You can't raffle off a dead mule!
 Fred: Sure I can. I just won't tell anybody he's dead.

Several days later the two farmers meet up.

Luke: Whatever happened with that dead mule?
 Fred: I raffled him off just like I said I would. Sold 500 tickets at $2 each!

 Luke: Didn't anyone complain?
 Fred: Just the guy who won. So I gave him his two dollars back.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pookie




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Many people said the image, taken by Joel Goodman for the Manchester Evening News, was the best depiction of what it is like to go out on New Year's Eve.


One user, calling himself Gary Baldi, said: "It's great that the bloke in the blue has managed to save his beer. Kudos."


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

HAHA!  I like!


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA

Could it be the perfect crime? :eewwk:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

The Postman Always Rings Twice (1946),  Lana Turner and John Garfield.

"Frank and Cora aspire to commit the perfect crime – knocking off Cora’s much older husband Nick (Cecil Kellaway), but their efforts are undermined  by their guilty consciences and mutual mistrust."


----------



## Meanderer

Smoked Stout Beer


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Truck designed to haul booze during Prohibition


----------



## Meanderer

10 great films about committing the perfect crime

"Thieves, con artists, murderers – all strive for the fiendish, cover-your-tracks precision of the untraceable crime. Let’s see if we can get away with this list of 10 classic perfect crime movies".

"Of course, the irony of the perfect crime in movies is that it’s rarely ever perfect. In classic Hollywood, morally redemptive conclusions were mandated to show that crime doesn’t pay, while certain directors – like Stanley Kubrick and John Huston – believed that perfection of any kind is incompatible with the avarice and deceit of humanity". 





Lift to the Scaffold (1958)


----------



## Dennis K

Bernie Madoff thought he had the perfect crime going until he was caught.
Once living the high life, while always looking over his shoulder,  he now will die in prison.
One son committed suicide, the other died of cancer.
And his wife, who at one time shopped in the most expensive stores in Paris is now shopping at Walmart and Ikea.
Crime yes, but only perfect while it lasted.

Today there is the perfect crime thanks to the internet, the ease of making international calls, and gullible people. People get scammed and very few of the scammers are ever tracked down. The only defense is education.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

MI6 codebreaker Gareth Williams' death 'perfect crime,' expert says


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Chicago Tylenol murders remain unsolved after more than 30 years






There were eventually 7 victims.


----------



## NancyNGA

*The Axeman of New Orleans Murders
*  An axe-wielding maniac stalked the streets of the Big Easy, and the only way to avoid slaughter was to play jazz.





 
It was the night of March 19, 1919, and jazz played in New Orleans.  Yet the musicians weren’t playing for love or money. These concerts were borne of fear, ordered by an axe-wielding maniac who claimed to come straight from Hell.  For almost a year, the city of New Orleans had been the subject of multiple attacks by a serial killer. On March 13, 1919, an ominous letter arrived at local newspapers: 
　
_Esteemed Mortal:
They have never caught me and they never will. They have never seen me, for I am invisible, even as the ether that surrounds your earth. I am not a human being, but a spirit and a demon from the hottest hell. I am what you Orleanians and your foolish police call the Axeman…

Now, to be exact, at 12:15 (earthly time) on next Tuesday night, I am going to pass over New Orleans. In my infinite mercy, I am going to make a little proposition to you people. Here it is:

I am very fond of jazz music, and I swear by all the devils in the nether regions that every person shall be spared in whose home a jazz band is in full swing at the time I have just mentioned. If everyone has a jazz band going, well, then, so much the better for you people. One thing is certain and that is that some of your people who do not jazz it on Tuesday night (if there be any) will get the axe.

_Newspaper cartoon._






_It’s impossible to know whether the Axeman truly wrote this letter. Nevertheless, New Orleanians took the demand to heart. On March 19, the city resounded with jazz. No attack came that evening.  But the bloodletting wasn’t over quite yet. Three more victims, including one fatality, followed in August, September, and October of 1919, for a total of 12 victims in all.  The Axeman murders remain a mystery. :eewwk:

MORE DETAILS


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Katybug

This is a great thread!


----------



## Falcon

Assault and battery.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## CeeCee

NancyNGA said:


> Chicago Tylenol murders remain unsolved after more than 30 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were eventually 7 victims.




I remember that!  I lived in Illinois at the time and ever since I make sure no seal on anything I buy is broken.  I also stayed away from capsules for a very long time.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Police are waiting for the other shoe to drop.  Stay tuned...


----------



## CeeCee

Sorry, didn't notice what was written on the building til I posted it...Cross devout Christians off, I meant no harm.  Also had to look up what a  Brony was. 

Before I read the words on the bldg I just saw it as Superman just not wanting to get involved.


----------



## NancyNGA

He has still never been found.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA

So simple...


----------



## Meanderer

A Perfect Murder (Plot)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

*The perfect financial crime*
	John Plender doubts whether fund managers can be regulated into active stewardship



"The system is institutionally corrupt in the sense that perverse incentives encourage agents to ignore fiduciary obligation and behave in this self-serving way. Like the economist John Kay, the authors emphasise the extent to which explicit and hidden charges significantly reduce returns for pension beneficiaries and savers over time, and how much financial activity consists of financial institutions trading with each other. In short, there are multiple leakages to various agents that stand between savers and pension scheme members, and the companies in which they invest. The authors dub this the perfect crime".


----------



## oldman

I heard that story a long time ago. I took it as a joke.


----------



## NancyNGA

_Henri Robin and a Specter_ (1863).   Photo by Eugène Thièbault


----------



## NancyNGA

_When the World's Most Famous Mystery Writer (Agatha Christie) Vanished_


----------



## DavyKOTWF

She stole my heart.


----------

